# My new 90 Gallon!



## GaryC (Apr 2, 2012)

*my new 90 gallon journal*

Hi guys,

So panzerfodder picked up my old tank and I was able to get my 90 gallon.

I just started working on it and wanted to post how it's going.

Here is what I kind of came up with while at AI










So I put on a black background which I bought from PetSmart. The Highway 7/Woodbine location was moving so it only cost me 6 dollars. I used mineral oil and tape to get it on. I also redid all my filter tubing so it's not dangling out anymore.










I dumped the two bags of Flourite Red into the tank. I didn't rinse it thinking if I cap it with the Netlea that is should be alright. Hope it doesn't come back to haunt me.










Capped with Netlea I tried to re-create my design. After filling it a quarter full of water the driftwood floated up but I'll leave it for now. It's a little bit muddy but I'll see what I can do tomorrow.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

looks awesome so far good job , cant wait to see it in progress
cheers


----------



## GaryC (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks Tom,

Today I filled the 90 with water. Probably tomorrow I'm going to take some water out and plant a few things.










Here's my 55 that I'm using to hold some plants while the 90 settles.










Not sure what I'm going to take from this but probably Blyxa, that's all I know for now.


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

wow a lot of nice plants to work with  its gonna be so lush!


----------



## GaryC (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks Canadianbettas for his plant package!

I spent about 3 hours moving stuff and planting stuff after empting some of the water. I kind of randomly planted stuff.








[/URL]


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*Aquarium pics and new blog*

Hey fellow aquarists

So i found some time to actually put together a blog dedicated to my Aquarium experiences.

Focusing mostly on planted tanks, I share experiences, tips, detailed info or specs about setups, cultivation and breeding updates.

Check it out.

http://lushaquatics.wordpress.com/


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

I always wondered what that area at AI was for *smacks head*. Now I see its a playpen for visualizing your ideas. Dang! 

They better watch out for the next time I hit that store!!!


----------



## GaryC (Apr 2, 2012)

Still changing things up. Replaced my Rena XP3 with a XP4 and I'm now using a in-line reactor to see if I can get better results with CO2.

Still not sure what I'm going to do in terms of fish for the tank. I put in two angels that I had in my 55 gallon and they instantly killed some cherry shrimp I had in there (didn't even eat them, just ripped them apart). I might just go Cardinals/Rummynose/Cory/Oto's and cherry/crs mix.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

You gotta co2 bubble mist Gary! Works beauty with a slow bps.
Looking good man.


----------



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

This is going to look superb in a couple months!

Green neon tetras or Harlequin Rasboras would do very nicely in there with lots of open schooling space.

If I could make a suggestion I'd probably make that 'valley' in the middle be sand, keepign the plants on either side of it, would look very nature-aquarium-y IMHO (and then add more plants to fill in the left side)

Looking forward to watching your progress


----------



## GaryC (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks boogerboy, 

I'm looking at the Harlequin Rasboras and they look nice! 

Default, I got the mist going


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

GaryC said:


> Thanks boogerboy,
> 
> I'm looking at the Harlequin Rasboras and they look nice!
> 
> Default, I got the mist going


Sick  you'll see crazy results


----------



## GaryC (Apr 2, 2012)

Have a green water / dust algae breakout. Picked up some water sprite from John_c to see if I can control it a bit. Last time I had to use my uv sterilizer but I recently dropped it to pieces 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rich (May 22, 2010)

*tank*

that setup looks awsome gary .. keep up the good work


----------



## GaryC (Apr 2, 2012)

Starting to feel like an epic fail, did some rearranging today and found some of my panda corys with some kind of white fungus on them. I caught two so far that have it, the others seem okay but ill need a closer look. 


Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

That epic fail sure looks pretty good!


----------



## GaryC (Apr 2, 2012)

Well here's what it looks like now










Here's my cory's with what looks to be fungus on them. I did a 40% water change and added salt to to the water to see if it helps them. I only put 1 Tablespoon / 5 gallons of water. I was reading Almond Leaves might help? Might ask to see if anyone has anything to spare locally.


----------



## GaryC (Apr 2, 2012)

After putting in some oak leaves and doing a few water changes my Cory's are fungus free now.

Here's what it looks like after another week. Got some good growth and I might have to move stuff around soon.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Awesome planted setup! 

Just watch the salt with plants, they don't like it. Only a few freshwater plants can tolerate a bit of salt.

Glad to hear the cories are doing better.


----------



## GaryC (Apr 2, 2012)

Greenwater issue resolved, the water sprite that's floating grew exponentially. Thinking of switching my Rotala Rotundifolia position with the vals.

This week lost 2 female bristlenose plecos, a cardinal tetra, a neon tetra and 2 harlequin rasbora. Not sure why, water tested fine but I did a water change just in case.

Strangely through this whole thing I have not lost a single oto cat, they are just getting big.

Also did some cleanup on my 55 gallon so now I have a big thing of Lace java fern that I'll probably be selling when I do some trimming this weekend.


----------



## GaryC (Apr 2, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*OHhhh!!*

NIce pics Gary! I'm looking for a new more superior cam to buy now! I'll have to look up yours!


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

wow, looks great gary!


----------



## GaryC (Apr 2, 2012)

Need to trim this weekend.










Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Really nice Gary


----------

